# Another Howdy from Houston



## Christopher (Jan 12, 2010)

Howdy all!

My name's Christopher and I'm a Master Mason in Garden Oaks Lodge #1306, AF&AM, in Houston, Texas.

Looking forward to participating in the discussions.

Light,
Christopher


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to the website Bro. Christopher! Please let me know if I may be of assistance.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to Masons of Texas.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## Raven (Jan 29, 2010)

_Welcome, Brother Christopher!:14:_


----------



## JTM (Jan 29, 2010)

Howdy (another one)


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome Brother Christopher!!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello Brother, say hello to Jack from Jerry


----------

